# my fish have almost every illness



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my reds all have these diesieses.one red i think has finrot and i know that 3 of the reds have black bump.another has this black patch on his tail so i think it is ick.and they have this really shiny stuff on the rigde of their backs and on the bottom of them. also i see scales sometimes floating around the tank. i dont know how to treat all of these. just add salt. please help Dohn can you help to.
thanks


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know what black bump disease is, but for any fungal infection such as possible fin rot or ich, I would treat with a 25%-50% water change then add salt and up the temperature. good luck.

Joe


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

buy M 1&2 make SHURE to use it for 10 days, and waterchanges every other day., this will give them there best chance to live with that many illnesses


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

do you EVER do a water change?? That stuff doesnt pop up overnight. Start paying attention & taking care of your fish.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i havnt done a water change in 2 weeks. not that bad. but last night i noticed it when i had some free time. i usaully dont hav much.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

id syphon all the gravel and do a 50% water change today,
then Tuesday do the same.

After adding new water add aquarium salt.

Keep temps at 84-86


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> buy M 1&2 make SHURE to use it for 10 days, and waterchanges every other day., this will give them there best chance to live with that many illnesses


 Yes.Do it and do it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

will salt work. i dont like to use medicens.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

go ahead and try it if you want but let me ask you this....If they are that sick do you think adding meds is gonna hurt the tank more than doing nothing? try the salt...It just may work......but if you have the money buy a good qualety Med


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Your fish does not have ick (you didn't mention about white spots all over the body). It sounds like a bacterial infection. Depending on how fast the infection is spreading, frequent water changes and salt should be able to heal the wounds in a couple of weeks. If the infection is spreading, even with the addition of salt, then I would resort to antibiotics. I agree with Bullsnake, even though I don't like using meds, there are times when you have no other choice to save your fish. Only you can tell it's progress, so treat if you feel it's necessary.

The black spots are common in wild caught piranha. It's a parasite that won't harm your fish but will slowly disappear in time. Good luck.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

damn

i cant do a water change till tommorow because my syuopon is broken and work work. also my bucket leaks. so tommorow i am gonna do a water change right after school and add salt.

the problem i see is the scales are floating around the tank and there is silver shiny stuff on their backs and bottoms. and one of them i think has fin rot. so i will do a water change till tomorrow and i will see if they have meds. what meds should i use.
thanks for the help


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

does finrot look like a black spot. the red has a black area on his bottom half of his tail. i cant tell if it is falling off or a fish bit it and just didnt get the whole thing and just broke the skin around it.


----------



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

finrot looks like small fish have been nibbling at your p's fins. Also if you have a pleco in the tank it will show the signs of most diseases before you will see the effects on your p's.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

ok i did a water change(20%) and i have yet to add salt because i dont know how much. also i dont think that it is the piranhas that are having scale problems. i think it was the dead pleco i just found today(in the stangest place to) and my raphel cats have appeared to shed there skin(is this possible?) also i think that only one of the reds has a finrot problem and it has a large black bloch on the bottom half of his tail. it dose look like it has been bitten but what it looks like is that a fish took a bite and it just didnt take out the whole piece and it is just a tad bit conected but it is black in the area in it or around it.(dont know what it is)

please help

and thanks for all the help already


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Plecos and raphael cats have armour instead of scales. So if you see scales floating around, chances are, they came from the piranhas. I usually see scales when they are fighting and silver scales start to fly off their bodies. Is that what's happening? Are they constantly fighting and nipping at eachother? If that's the case, that would explain the torn fins, the black blotch (probably a bruise), and the floating scales. All that would be needed is to keep the water pristine to avoid infection and let them heal.

As far as the shiny stuff along the ridge of their backs... Are you sure that not their natural, reflective scales? I don't want to take your situation lightly, but it might be a case where they are doing what piranhas do, and the owner gets paranoid about the wounds. Just to be sure, you can post your water parameters to see if water quality is not an issue.

BTW, I don't think raphael cats are suppose to "shed" their skin (not sure). I would check your water parameters first. Good luck.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

when the scale fall off piranhas when they fight are they silvery or transparent. the scales i see are transparent and kinda big. not tiny like the ones on my baby piranhas. there has been a lot of teritory issues and play fighting.i think that is what it is. maybe it is just the cats and plecos. my water perimeters are

ammonia 0

nitites 0
nitrates 0(they should because i did a water change)
ph 6.8-7.2

before the water change the nitrAtes were at 20ppm. i did a 20% water change and i didnt add salt because i dont know how much to add. thanks for all the help guys and girls


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

> nitrates 0(they should because i did a water change)


Test your water again having nitrates of 0 is damn near impossible even after a water change with p's.


----------

